# half bridge



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,
i am new to this forum i read about the half bridge that you can fish off of i was wondering where that is located? about 1 week ago i was staying in North Wildwood and took a ride out past the Crest pass the 2 mile landing restaurant and their is a bridge you go over would that be the half bridge ?
Thanks in advance 
Raph


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

The Half Bridge is located @ Grassy Sound Marina on the Wildwood side of the Rt.47 bridge.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

rdema19403 said:


> Hi,
> i am new to this forum i read about the half bridge that you can fish off of i was wondering where that is located? about 1 week ago i was staying in North Wildwood and took a ride out past the Crest pass the 2 mile landing restaurant and their is a bridge you go over would that be the half bridge ?
> Thanks in advance
> Raph


Welcome to the family. As my brother from the great State of Virginina stated, the Half Bridge is loated in Grassy Sound, in North Wildwood. Can be a great place to fish. The bridge you saw in the Middle Thorofare Bridge, which is also a good place to fish. Just have to be careful on the Two Mile side of the bridge because we frequently check to see if anyone is parking in the no parking zones there.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jul 29, 2009)

Also, if you plan on fishing the half bridge, there is now a fee involved. Night time is always the best time there, especially for Stripers. It's best later in the Fall too. See Jimmy about gaining access. Good Luck.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. $5.00 for the day, 6am til 10pm I believe unless ya have a seasonal pass.


----------



## rdema19403 (Aug 18, 2009)

are you allowed to fish from the bridge?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

rdema19403 said:


> are you allowed to fish from the bridge?


Yep, as I said $5.00 for the day, 6am-10pm


----------

